#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  Iso  5167

## shankarmathur

Hi Freinds



Does someone have a copy of ISO 5167 ?

Shankar MathurSee More: Iso  5167

----------


## Nabilia

ISO 5167-1 Measurement of fluid flow by means of D.P. Meters - General principles & Requirements.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISO 5167-2 Orifice plates.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISO 5167-3 Nozzles and Venturi nozzles.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISO 5167-4 Venturi Tubes.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## shankarmathur

Many Thanks Nabilia

Shankar Mathur

----------


## ehrashid

Can u please advise what is the maximum allowable differential pressure across the orifice plate according to ISO 5167.

----------


## Nabilia

From ISO 5167-2
5.1.2.3	Care shall be taken in the design of the orifice plate and its installation to ensure that plastic buckling and elastic deformation of the plate, due to the magnitude of the differential pressure or of any other stress, do not cause the slope of the straight line defined in 5.1.3.1 to exceed 1 % under working conditions.
NOTE	Further information is given in 8.1.1.3 of ISO/TR 9464:1998.

----------


## Nabilia

I found the 9464 for you.

BS ISO TR 9464-1998 - Guide to the use of ISO 5167-1-1991.pdf	  5.676 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## irfpat

dear sir, 

please upload again as its deleted.

----------


## aabdulaslam@gmail.com

ISO 5167

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## salmanisn

please upload again

----------


## dadara

Dear,

are those links fuctioning at all, and also is there any good and easy to use software to be able to calculate based on all 4 pats of 5167.

----------


## ilayarasan

Please upload again.....Link not working

----------


## aabdulaslam@gmail.com

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jituparekh

Please upload ISO 5167-5



Thanks in advance,

JituSee More: Iso  5167

----------


## student88

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Please re-upload as link is dead.

----------


## kicsrules

anyone has another link, the links are dead :/

----------


## acier58

> Please re-upload as link is dead.







> anyone has another link, the links are dead :/




Here the 4 parts:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## kicsrules

thank you very much

----------


## jituparekh

Cone meter ISO 5167-5 and Wedge meter ISO 5167-6 are needed. Please share.......

----------


## xuanson_mdc

thanks so much.

----------


## nnarvind

These links are working, kindly re-upload to to **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nnarvind

Unable to download, kindly upload all in **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## shankarmathur

Can someone share copy of ISO 5167-6
Many Thanks

Shankar Mathur
mathur.shankar@gmail.com

----------


## racp12

Mr. acier58,
Thank you very much

----------


## sd06

Can someone reupload ISO 5167

----------


## gs153

ISO 5167-2003 Part 1 to 4, but these are old editions. latest is 2020.


link : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Iso  5167

----------

